# Very Skinny Collared Lizard



## mywarriorcats (Jun 27, 2010)

We've had our Collared Lizard for about a year, but lately he has gotten very skinny. Some days he'll eat 4 - 5 crickets on his own in one sitting, but lately we've had to force-feed him. 

I've fed him 4 crickets so far today, and he's looking a bit fatter in the stomach area. Is there anything else I can do to help him put on more weight?

Thanks,
Emma


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I don't keep Collareds but it might help more experienced keepers if you could provide a bit more info:
What strength and how old is the UV?
What are the temps in the viv - cool side and basking spot?
Have you ever had a faecal test for parasites done?
Is he kept on his own?
What do you dust his food with?


----------



## mywarriorcats (Jun 27, 2010)

jools said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. I don't keep Collareds but it might help more experienced keepers if you could provide a bit more info:
> What strength and how old is the UV?
> What are the temps in the viv - cool side and basking spot?
> Have you ever had a faecal test for parasites done?
> ...


Thanks, and here's some more information:

We've had a 75 watt "Day Glo" bulb for about two months now. We also provide him with a heating rock. I believe the basking side is about 90 degrees fahrenheit, while the cool side is about 75-80 degrees fahrenheit. He was kept on his own until yesterday -- we got another female Collared. We feed the crickets Flucker's Calcium Fortified Cricket Quencher and Cricket Diet. We haven't gotten him tested for parasites yet.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

mywarriorcats said:


> Thanks, and here's some more information:
> 
> We've had a 75 watt "Day Glo" bulb for about two months now. We also provide him with a heating rock. I believe the basking side is about 90 degrees fahrenheit, while the cool side is about 75-80 degrees fahrenheit. He was kept on his own until yesterday -- we got another female Collared. We feed the crickets Flucker's Calcium Fortified Cricket Quencher and Cricket Diet. We haven't gotten him tested for parasites yet.


Hi there and welcome to the forum. I have been waiting for this reply as then I could help out a little.

Your basking spot is a little on the cool side for collareds. They are dessert lizards so could do with a basking spot of over 105 F perferabley nearer 110-115 as with beardies. I would advise that you take the heat rock out as this can cause burns as like most dessert lizards they are sun worshippers and will go to the light to heat up and will burn underneath from a heat source. 

I would advise getting stool samples done to rule out parasits and worms. You should really quaranteen any new animal before introducing them as you dont know what each one is carrying.

Liz


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi same as already posted really(110/120 basking)fecal ect but you dont mention uv light,
If you dont have 1 i would recommend a 12% arcadia or failing that a 10% repisun.


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi,
I agree with karma. These animals need intense uv. I would also suggest adding nutrobal powder to their diet along with the calcium powder. Have you tried other live foods as i find mine get bored eating the same thing all of the time, try some locust mine love them.

Adele


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I am no expert but that is defo not warm enough for them... 
As all the other said, i try to vary the diet of my lizard by using, crickets, locusts (bigger and smaller) and he has just had a couple of wax worms as a boost but these should in no way replace normal diet.
Definately need a UV light ( i also try to get mine outside in the natural sunlight (in a mesh box) whenever it is hot and sunny) just through a window is not beneficial for them. 
I have mine at 
110 on basking slate, 85 ish in the majority with a hidey hole cave and a bit of cork bark propped up at the other end as far away from basking as poss for him to cool off in if necessary (never seen him use it tho) 

hope this helps too 

I have only just discovered that what i thought was a female eastie is actually a male westie! :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I used to keep collareds when I first started with reps. We had easterns. I loved to watch them dart around. 

The hardest thing is getting the temps right for your lizard but once you do I am sure things will pick up. 

Liz


----------

